# Exclusive Car Care: Ferrari 430 Scuderia Spider 16M detailing



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from us. This time we have a Ferrari 430 Scuderia Spider 16M.

In 2008 Ferrari successfully won its 16th Formula 1 constructors championship. To celebrate this occasion, Ferrari built the limited edition (only 499 models made) 430 Scuderia Spider 16M which was derived from the 430 Scuderia.

I started the Ferrari 16M with a good clean and detox over the entire vehicle which included wheels, arches, doors, engine, and convertible top. Before drying the car with compressed air and a microfiber drying towel I set to work decontaminating the paintwork and glass - Tardis was used first to remove any tar spots and then I used a clay bar to remove any other contaminents that washing alone will not remove.



















With the 16M washed and dryed I then turned my attention to the engine bay which is full of carbon fiber. With the build up of heat in the engine bay the CF can eventually turn "milky" if not protected/treated regularly.

All CF components were polished with Megs D300 and a Lake County Light Polishing Pad. This restored great clarity and really made the weave stand out.










Below is a 50/50 showing how much clarity was restored...










And a "before & after" showing the difference made...

















All the interior CF also received the same treatment as the engine bay. Once polished the CF was given a coat of Werkstat Prime Acrylic which was then eventaully topeed with a coat of Swissvax Best of Show.























































RaceGlaze Alcantera Cleaner was used to clean the alcantara seats and dash.










With the bulk of the work done in the engine bay and the interior complete I set about finding a polish/pad combo to remove the defects that were present on the paintwork of this Ferrari.

Below are a few before & afters during the paint correction process.













































































































Once all the heavy polishing stages were complete the paintwork was given a further stage of machine polishing to refine the finish.
































































Client requested something with good durability to protect the wheels and paintwork and opted to have Gtechniq C1 applied.




























Gtechniq C1 was also used on the CF in the Engine bay.




























Lastly some of the smaller details were tended too such as conditioning all seals, cleaning the exhaust tips, sealing the convertible roof, glass and wheels.





































And the end result...












































































































































































Thanks for reading!


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

stunning buddy, simply stunning


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome work Jay!

One of my favourite cars.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

your work is incrediable. What a car to


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Stunning work Jay, really breathed life back into that carbon fibre.
Back end looks like it has some heavy orange peel or maybe its the camera angle.

Kev


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

first class top draw work

well done


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow. Fantasticooo!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Stunning work Jay, really breathed life back into that carbon fibre.
> Back end looks like it has some heavy orange peel or maybe its the camera angle.
> 
> Kev


Thanks Kev and yes there was some OP in that area.



davec said:


> stunning buddy, simply stunning


Thanks Dave



Miracle Detail said:


> Awesome work Jay!
> 
> One of my favourite cars.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, its one of my favorites too



horned yo said:


> your work is incrediable. What a car to


Thank you



steve from wath said:


> first class top draw work
> 
> well done


Cheers Steve



Zetec-al said:


> Wow. Fantasticooo!


Thank you


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome work :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh wow! Stunning, no superb work on that! Oh what a car


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning Jay, great work, looks so glossy! You always seem to get some mega sun shots too!


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Outstanding job Jay really stunning! :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Top stuff fella

Definately has a space in my Euromillions garage:thumb:

Nice to see it's not just my Swissvax brush that's fallen apart!


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome work.
The Ferrari looks fantastic :doublesho
I love the Finish pics, really nice place :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic job and car!!! :thumb:
Really stands out.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

300d is the microfiber cutting compound I was advised you could only use microfiber pads ??


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

As always,stunning work.


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Superb correction, car looks stunning in that colour combo.. looks great!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

stunning car.. 

nice work Jay.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Really inspiring Work , Superb Jay :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Amazing stuff as always Jay!!


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

that finish is just amazing,take my hat of to you jay!! the last pic does it for me....


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Now that is a good looking car. Colour combo of Black and yellow is spot on in my opinion.

Great work, and totally gave it the finish it was meant to have.

I bow to your experience. *Doffs cap.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

First class finish there and great pics!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome work and lovely write-up on a gorgeous car!!!!!!!

Like the idea of using a brush with I1 though, did you still spray it on and then brush it in? Honestly hadn't ever thought of doing that but makes good sense!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work.


Thanks Scrim:thumb:



AaronGTi said:


> Awesome work :thumb:


Thank you Aaron



magpieV6 said:


> Oh wow! Stunning, no superb work on that! Oh what a car


Yes what a car!!!



JBirchy said:


> Stunning Jay, great work, looks so glossy! You always seem to get some mega sun shots too!


Thanks J, I dont always get lucky with the sun being there but when its out I try to take advantage of it.



Faysal said:


> Outstanding job Jay really stunning! :thumb:
> 
> Faysal


Thanks Faysal



Chris_Z4 said:


> Top stuff fella
> 
> Definately has a space in my Euromillions garage:thumb:
> 
> Nice to see it's not just my Swissvax brush that's fallen apart!


Thanks Chris, hows the new workshop/showroom looking?? Its looks massive from the M4



Deacon Hays said:


> Awesome work.
> The Ferrari looks fantastic :doublesho
> I love the Finish pics, really nice place :thumb:


Thank you and glad to hear you like the pics too:thumb:



skorpios said:


> Fantastic job and car!!! :thumb:
> Really stands out.


Thanks buddy



Nally said:


> 300d is the microfiber cutting compound I was advised you could only use microfiber pads ??


Yes it was designed for the MF pads but does work with foam pads aswell:thumb:



B&B Autostyle said:


> As always,stunning work.


Thanks fella:thumb:



Mr Singh said:


> Superb correction, car looks stunning in that colour combo.. looks great!


Thank you



CraigQQ said:


> stunning car..
> 
> nice work Jay.


Thanks Craig:thumb:



Racer said:


> Really inspiring Work , Superb Jay :thumb:


Thanks Rui:thumb:



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Amazing stuff as always Jay!!


Cheers Russ:thumb:



kcass said:


> that finish is just amazing,take my hat of to you jay!! the last pic does it for me....


The last pic is my favorite too:thumb:



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate :thumb:


Thank you DMH



Grommit said:


> Now that is a good looking car. Colour combo of Black and yellow is spot on in my opinion.
> 
> Great work, and totally gave it the finish it was meant to have.
> 
> I bow to your experience. *Doffs cap.


Thanks



tonyy said:


> Looks amazing:thumb:


Thank you:thumb:



Mark M said:


> First class finish there and great pics!


Cheers Mark



DetailMyCar said:


> Awesome work and lovely write-up on a gorgeous car!!!!!!!
> 
> Like the idea of using a brush with I1 though, did you still spray it on and then brush it in? Honestly hadn't ever thought of doing that but makes good sense!


Thanks, I decant I1 into something I can fit the brush into and just brush it in, once dry I give it another coat.. Never really penetrates the fibers enough when just spraying it on.


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Really quite impressive work Jay, Hats off to you for all that CF work.
As they say it's all the little things...


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning work :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

Fantastic work. Brought the whole car back to its deserved condition.


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

Really nice, reflections look awesome, must be great to have the chance to detail a car like that.


----------



## RSTsteve (Jul 28, 2010)

if i was the owner of this, i'd be extremely proud of the finish. Good job!


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

greattt work Jay, always so prolix


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Simply put : absolutely beautiful work Jay, stunning result :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

BG, Bloody Gorgeous


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed mate!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Incredible finish on Ferrari, :thumb:.


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Great work and some really nice pictures there!


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Absolutely S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G! Fantastic final shots too.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

That is excellent work really nice finish


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

wow - what a car - my dream car  


Great details also - top job


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Exclusive Car Care said:


> Thanks Chris, hows the new workshop/showroom looking?? Its looks massive from the M4


Yes it's not small :lol:, nice place to be - feel free to pop in if your ever passing by and have a spare 20mins, I'll give you the guided tour:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

bilout48 said:


> nice job ;-)





888-Dave said:


> Really quite impressive work Jay, Hats off to you for all that CF work.
> As they say it's all the little things...





Bkjames said:


> Stunning work :thumb:
> 
> Brian





Homer J 727 said:


> Fantastic work. Brought the whole car back to its deserved condition.





Copey said:


> Really nice, reflections look awesome, must be great to have the chance to detail a car like that.





RSTsteve said:


> if i was the owner of this, i'd be extremely proud of the finish. Good job!





Jav_R said:


> greattt work Jay, always so prolix





Rabidracoon28 said:


> BG, Bloody Gorgeous





Phil H said:


> very nice indeed mate!





deni2 said:


> Incredible finish on Ferrari, :thumb:.





Wax-IT.be said:


> Great work and some really nice pictures there!





majcas84 said:


> Absolutely S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G! Fantastic final shots too.





ArcticVXR said:


> That is excellent work really nice finish





Stallion said:


> wow - what a car - my dream car
> 
> Great details also - top job





gb270 said:


> Stunning work


*Guys thanks for the comments, its greatly appreciated as always:thumb::thumb:*



Chris_Z4 said:


> Yes it's not small :lol:, nice place to be - feel free to pop in if your ever passing by and have a spare 20mins, I'll give you the guided tour:thumb:


I need to drop a few sets of wheels off to Scott in the next few weeks so perhaps might pop in then :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Top work Jay! 

Richard


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Quality,Quality,Quality.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic work


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome work and car :thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

holy bananas that looks like glass. AWESOME work mate


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Perfection!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

s3 rav said:


> Stunning


Thanks rav



Rgk Detailing said:


> Top work Jay!
> 
> Richard


Cheers Richard:thumb:



ted11 said:


> Quality,Quality,Quality.


Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!



prokopas said:


> Fantastic work


Thanks



id_doug said:


> Awesome work and car :thumb:


Thanks Doug



dhiren_motilal said:


> holy bananas that looks like glass. AWESOME work mate


Cheers buddy:thumb:



CupraElliott said:


> Perfection!


Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Absolutely bloody stunning! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I 'need' one of these in my life....

*Awesome *finish you've achieved there - and great to see a write up on this model of car.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Absolutely bloody stunning! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Thanks Hound:thumb:



GolfFanBoy said:


> Superb work :thumb:


Thank you:thumb:



Dj.xray said:


> wicked finish you got there guvnor,megan fox on wheels!,'outstanding.


Thanks Dj



Ns1980 said:


> I 'need' one of these in my life....
> 
> *Awesome *finish you've achieved there - and great to see a write up on this model of car.


I need one in my life too :thumb::thumb:



Ali said:


> Amazing!


Cheers Ali


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

awesome work there!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Top work fella


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

kyle.bailey1 said:


> awesome work there!


Thanks Kyle:thumb:



Auto Detox said:


> Top work fella


Cheers Baz:thumb:


----------

